# Google- NHL player scores big talking about his ulcerative colitis - Vancouver Sun



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">NHL player scores big talking about his ulcerative colitisVancouver Sun, CanadaHowever, 60 per cent of the population or about 20 million people a year experience similar symptoms due to some digestive health problem, from food poisoning to *irritable bowel syndrome*, Fedorak says. Colitis is a genetic defect and a person is born *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

